

The new Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition is now available to preorder - reddotX
http://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e5

======
m90
Sorry to crash the party, but i just flashed Android onto my E4.5 Ubuntu
edition this weekend, following a month of sheer frustration.

While the UX concept is really nice everything else feels pre-alpha and should
definitely not be sold as a commercial product yet. There's so much lacking
(You want to import SIM contacts? Sorry, but maybe in a few releases.), Ubuntu
Phone is just not ready for use as an everyday phone.

If you want to get this phone, expect around 5 crashes and 5 additional
reboots a day (unfortunately it will also really crash while being on the
phone). I'm saying this as a not too heavy user.

I really hope things improve and I can switch back in a year or so, but right
now going back to Android was the best thing I could do.

~~~
delonia
For a not-too-heavy user, the phone is fine as it is now. The system updates
in April fixed the battery issues.

Cannot imagine what you have been doing to the phone to crash five times.

~~~
m90
Interesting, the battery life and management was the only part where I thought
it was really good. I never ever managed to drain it even on long days.

I did not do too much, Browser, GMail, Camera, Music. That's it. It crashed on
unlocking quite often. I'd get a black screen and the small rotating logo
would appear. After the OS was back again it needed a reboot as no app would
start up again in this "recovered" state.

------
flavor8
Once a ubuntu phone turns up that supports docking, as the original concept
video shows, I'm all over it. Until then it's just a niche mobile OS with a
restricted number of apps, and likely too many bugs.

~~~
Roritharr
I find it funny that it seems that Microsoft will actually deliver on this
promise before Ubuntu gets a chance to.

~~~
delonia
There is a third bq phone with Ubuntu expected in 2015. That phone will be the
convergence phone.

~~~
cm-t
That device. Snappy Unity convergence in the pocket ! I will drop my BQ E4.5
for that !

To be honnest I have no idea if Microsoft Continium or any player will release
something like that in 2015, any news ?

------
Nanzikambe
Happy ubuntu phone user here (E4.5) will probably skip the E5 and wait for the
next one if it's beefier in spec.

The only gripes I have with Ubuntu touch atm are:

1) Lack of USB or Bluetooth tethering 2) Lack of USB or Bluetooth tethering 3)
Lack of USB or Bluetooth tethering 4) Lack of FDE

~~~
reddotX
you can have USB tethering but you have to install the terminal app :wink: for
now [http://i.imgur.com/KQZNl1v.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/KQZNl1v.jpg)

~~~
Nanzikambe
Yep that works fine for my laptop. But I still need bluetooth tether for my
android tablet. Sadly I still need that for essential apps (City Mapper,
airline checkin apps, k9mail, chat secure)

------
kevinbowman
In my opinion, it's a race between FirefoxOS phones and Ubuntu phones as to
who gets 4G first. I've been using FirefoxOS phones for a while (Open, Open C
and now Flame) but I'm missing the 4G connection, and that may well be what
tempts me away from FirefoxOS.

~~~
callahad
I'm using an Xperia Z3 Compact flashed with Firefox OS and can report that the
4G radios work perfectly. :)

~~~
abrowne
Are there instructions for that device anywhere?

~~~
callahad
It's in the mainline B2G repo, so you should be able to follow the
instructions at
[https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/b2g](https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/b2g) to
get a build. Use `./configure.sh aries` to configure for the Z3C. Other
supported devices include the Nexus 4 and Nexus 5.

[https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/B2G/blob/47113646d3d1692a267c...](https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/B2G/blob/47113646d3d1692a267c248721bbd038895ff22a/config.sh#L193-L229)

~~~
abrowne
Nice, thanks. I knew the Nexus devices were supported, but I prefer smaller
phones.

